#ubuntu-marketing 2007-01-01
<somerville32> elkbuntu, ping (50000KB)
<somerville32> I started to write the ubuntu weekly newsletter feisty changes mail spool parser in Python last night
<poningru> happy new year guys
<juliux> happy new year #ubuntu-marketing
#ubuntu-marketing 2007-01-02
<rjian> happy new year to all..
<TheGods> howdy rjian !
<TheGods> et vous aussi
<rjian> hmm
<TheGods> mmh?
<rjian> TheGods: wat is that?
<TheGods> oh - it's french... :P means, "and you too"
<TheGods> we know...
<TheGods> !fr
<rjian> wow
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<rjian> hehe
<TheGods> :D
<rjian> ur a french
<rjian> ajojo
<TheGods> nope
<rjian> ahihi
<somerville32> :] 
<TheGods> :)
* TheGods are not robots
<rjian> somerville32: happy new year.. :)
<somerville32> Thanks
<somerville32> Now get to work
<somerville32> : )
* somerville32 points rjian to UWN 26
<rjian> ahihi
<rjian> ok
<TheGods> somerville32, hmmph
* TheGods sleep
<somerville32> Woot woot
<somerville32> :)
* somerville32 is almost done the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter Feisty Changes Mail Spool Sorter! :)
* somerville32 is super-close to being done the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter Feisty Changes Mail Spool Sorter! :)
<somerville32> Here is some sample output from our new sorter program
<somerville32> liferea 1.2.1-0ubuntu2
<somerville32>  Component: main Section: gnome on Sun, 31 Dec 2006 09:57:21 +0100 by Sebastian Droege <slomo@ubuntu.com> 
<somerville32>         liferea    - feed aggregator for GNOME
<somerville32>         liferea-gtkhtml - gtkhtml-based rendering library for Liferea
<somerville32>         liferea-mozilla - mozilla-based rendering library for Liferea
<poningru> dead?
* somerville32 listens to ubuntu-auld-lang-syne
<crimsun> oh what fun it is...d'oh, wrong holiday.
<elkbuntu> crimsun, hehehe
<somerville32> It is slightly... hypnotic
<elkbuntu> lol
<tsmithe> ping somerville32
* tsmithe goes to watch the terminator
* MenZa roars loudly at tsmithe
<MenZa> somerville32: it's uqite good.
<MenZa> quite*
<MenZa> (Commenting on your five-hour old message)
<tsmithe> howdy...
* tsmithe WANTS TO KNOW ABOUT THIS "SCRIPT"...
<tsmithe> hmm
<tsmithe> capslock
<elkbuntu> http://www.theinquirer.net/default.aspx?article=36635
<tsmithe> old news elkbuntu ;)
<tsmithe> and i hear many do not trust the inquirer
<elkbuntu> i hadnt seen it
<tsmithe> :)
<somerville32> :)
<tsmithe> ;)
* jenda peeks in and yawns.
<tsmithe> hi jenda
<tsmithe> what kind of business of yours needa a trip?
<tsmithe> *needs
* tsmithe wishes he had "business"
<jenda> hehe
<jenda> holidays.
<tsmithe> oooh
* tsmithe wishes he had "holidays"
<tsmithe> of course, to help me get "holidays", you could donate to my venezuela fund: http://tibsplace.co.uk/venezuela
<tsmithe> :P
<jenda> hehe
<jenda> spammer.
<tsmithe> no!
<tsmithe> advertising
<tsmithe> ;)
<jenda> same thing.
<jenda> And I would know - I'm a professional ;)
<tsmithe> :)
<somerville32> Jenda: I finished my app
<jenda> ya did...
<jenda> now what app was that?
* tsmithe didn't finish his :( blo... err... stupid segfaults
<somerville32> The Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter Ubuntu Development Changes Commit Notification Mail Spool Parser
<somerville32> TUWNUDCCNMSP for short
<tsmithe> oh yeah!
* tsmithe wants to know more about that
<tsmithe> that's what i pung you for earlier
<somerville32> :D
<jenda> nice, somerville32 ;)
<jenda> UWN Chaconomsp is what I'd call it.
<tsmithe> does it work?
<somerville32> Of course it works
<tsmithe> wow! how?
<somerville32> -_-
<somerville32> Python Magic ;p
* tsmithe wants a look!
<tsmithe> what does it do?
<jenda> it _works_.
<tsmithe> ...magic!
<somerville32> Here is some example output:
<somerville32> liferea 1.2.1-0ubuntu2
<somerville32>  Component: main Section: gnome on Sun, 31 Dec 2006 09:57:21 +0100 by Sebastian Droege <slomo@ubuntu.com> 
<somerville32>         liferea    - feed aggregator for GNOME
<somerville32>         liferea-gtkhtml - gtkhtml-based rendering library for Liferea
<somerville32>         liferea-mozilla - mozilla-based rendering library for Liferea
<tsmithe> ohooh
<tsmithe> snazinessage
<somerville32> I might even get it to grab the long description
<somerville32> That would reduce a lot of the work load - we should just need to list changes.
<TheGods> yeah!
<somerville32> Why do you change your nick so much?
<TheGods> insanity
<TheGods> do i really do it that much?
<somerville32> Yeah.
<somerville32> More then I do for sure :P
<TheGods> hmm
<TheGods> i should probably stop having xchat alert me whenever someone says "gods"...
<somerville32> ;/
<somerville32> Now...
<somerville32> Everyone get to work on U@N 26
<somerville32> *UWN 26 :D
* TheGods start working really hard on U@N 26, just for all their effort to be wasted
<somerville32> Where is Corey? : (
<TheGods> gone
#ubuntu-marketing 2007-01-03
<rjian> hello somerville32 
<somerville32> Ugh oh
* somerville32 hides.
<somerville32> :)
<somerville32> Hi Rjian
<rjian> hehe
<rjian> did anybody sign up here for LINUX ASIA 2007?
<rjian> how bout u somerville32 did u sign up??
<somerville32> No, lol
<rjian> lols
<rjian> hehe
<rjian> it is open to everyone  :)
<rjian> hehe
<somerville32> I live in Canada
<somerville32> Pay for me to go and I'll go
<rjian> hahah
<rjian> they offer subsidy hehehe
<rjian> dont know yet if the application is still open.. hehe
<somerville32> rjian, Wanna do me a favour?
<rjian> sure somerville32 wat favour?
<somerville32> Will you recap the Community Council Meeting for me in UWN 26?
<rjian> hmm
<rjian> wat exactly do u mean?
<somerville32> Summarize what happened
<somerville32> There is a section in UWN 26 about the last CC
<somerville32> The meeting needs to be sumarized
<somerville32> IT is already done on the Agenda page (in bullet form)
<somerville32> You just need to turn it into flowing paragraphs of poetic beauty
<rjian> ah ok get it.
<somerville32> :)
<somerville32> So, you'll do it? :)
<rjian> ok ill take a look...
<rjian> hmm seems like my news become a spanish ..
<beuno> ;D
<beuno> I try
<beuno> hello all
<somerville32> beuno: Will you do a section too?
<beuno> yeap
<somerville32> Awesome.
<somerville32> Which one will you do?
<somerville32> Maybe the community spotlight?
<beuno> are you working on gobby or wiki?
<rjian> yo somerville32 y is my article become a french or spanish??
<somerville32> wiki
<somerville32> rjian: Pardon?
<rjian> somerville32: i mean my article on UWN 26 who edit it?
<somerville32> I dunno
<somerville32> It is still English, right?
<beuno> somerville32: what do you need for the Community Spotlight?
<somerville32> rjian: OR do you mean the article you plan to write?
<rjian> somerville32: it is not anymore in English...
<somerville32> beuno: Look at UWN 25 and do the same thing except look at the Marketing Team
<somerville32> rjian: Can you give the link of the page you are viewing?
<beuno> rjian: make sure you're looking at: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue26 and not: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue26/ES
<somerville32> IF you guys want to work on both right now, lets move to Gobby
<somerville32> and I'll help
<beuno> ok
<beuno> that would be better
<rjian> hmmm strange its back to normal..
<rjian> wait ill try to check it again
<beuno> somerville32: gobby info?
<somerville32> yarusso.no-ip.org 523
<somerville32> *6523
<somerville32> Note the non-standard port
<beuno> psw?  (I always forget  ;D, I know it's on the wiki somewhere)
<somerville32> ufl@ftw
<rjian> somerville32: {{ Currently editing in Backup Gobby Server (yarusso.no-ip.org 6523) }}}
<somerville32> Right.
<rjian> how can i write it? :)
<somerville32> Do you have gobby installed?
<rjian> i dont have..
<rjian> wait ill download it..
<rjian> somerville32: is there any way.. gobby dont work properly here..
<somerville32> : (
<rjian> wait ill try to reinstall it
<beuno> rjian: did you make sure you changed the default port?
<beuno> also, it's normal to have a startup error about ZeroConf
<beuno> and last, but not least, are you on Edgy?
<beuno> the Dapper version is old
<rjian> beuno: actually im on Windows ryt now..
<beuno> oh, sorry
<beuno> I just assumed...
<beuno> my bad
<beuno> that's probably you're problem
* beuno giggles
<rjian> yup.. wait ill try to download something.. give me a second...
<rjian> somerville32: is the previous meeting is Dec. 12?
<somerville32> Yup
<somerville32> rjian: I'll just do it since you can't get connected. :(
<rjian> dont
<rjian> i mean done
<rjian> but the problem is that i dont know how to use this gobby
<rjian> can u teach me??
<rjian> how to connect this thing to UWN26
<beuno> did you get tot he point you're asked for a password?
<rjian> nope..it says the hOSt Port and Name..
<beuno> ok
<rjian> how will i set it beuno ?
<beuno> host name is: yarusso.no-ip.org
<beuno> port: 6523
<beuno> then, when you're asked for a password, put in:      ufl@ftw
<rjian> tenx beuno 
<beuno> np  ;D
<jenda> Mornin' folks
* jenda tips hat tu beuno
<beuno> howdy jenda!
<beuno> mornin'
<beuno> how's it going?
<crimsun> is the gobby server public (i.e., is the passwd restricted to a subset of people currently)?
<beuno> crimsun, no
<beuno> just protected from random bypasers
<beuno> password is:  ufl@ftw
<jenda> beuno: Isn't a bypasser a guy with a bypass on his aorta?
<jenda> I'm doing OK, but extremely busy.
<beuno> lol
<beuno> yes, probably
<beuno> it seems we all are pretty busy lately  ;D
<beuno> jenda, it's "Feisty Changes" time on UWn
<beuno> I've heard it's your favorite
<jenda> uhh...
<jenda> why? :)
<jenda> I've never even touched that section ;)
<beuno> exactly my point   ;D
<jenda> ah I see :)
<beuno> oh, another thing, maybe somerville32 can participate too
<beuno> I got the itch to write up an article on "Upstart" for the next UWN
<beuno> possibly an interview too, if I can get it
<beuno> what's the best place/way to do it?
<somerville32> In the Community Spotlight
<rjian> after writing what will i do?
<rjian> save it?
<beuno> ok, good, I'm a bit concerned it will be too long
<beuno> rjian: no, it's safe
<rjian> ah ok
<somerville32> There is 1236 commits to Feisty for December
<somerville32> *are
<rjian> somerville32: any needs to summarize?
<somerville32> We usually summarize a majority of them
<somerville32> For UWN 25, we commented on all commits except for 50
<beuno> jenda: wouldn't the Community Spotlight be of a specific team/member rather then a package?
<somerville32> No
<jenda> makes sense to me, beuno, but I'm not the UWN guy around here...
<somerville32> Community Spotlight is Team/Member, Process, or Specification/Feature
<beuno> great
<beuno> then unless something more important comes up
<beuno> I'd like to do that
<somerville32> Well, Mark wants us to a do a process soon
<somerville32> Like how to do an MIR or SRU
<Madpilot> 'how to decipher our TLAs'
<Madpilot> ;)
<beuno> ok
<somerville32> Alrighty
<somerville32> Last call for review before release
<Rinchen> lol... ok this is funny.  http://blogs.gnome.org/view/uraeus/2006/12/31/0
<Rinchen> The thinking being that having a full featured office suite for instance is more important to potential users than having a panel that can be themed to have the shape of a sextant.
<Rinchen> sorry, it's just getting late
<somerville32> Alrighty, I'm going to release UWN 26 now.
<Rinchen> bring out the party hats and pop the bubbly, it's press time
<somerville32> UWN #26 approved for release
<beuno> well, if it's out there then I'm going to sleep for a few hours
<beuno> when's 27 due?
<rjian> today is the release of UWN 26?
<beuno> rjian: it's out there: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue26
* ..[topic/#ubuntu-marketing:somerville32] : Welcome to the Ubuntu Marketing Team's IRC channel | We're here to fix Bug #1 | Please sign up to the mailing list, ubuntu-marketing at lists.ubuntu.com | UWN 26 released, UWN 27 in progress for Dec 30th | use backup gobby server | CodySomerville (somerville32) is the new Co-Chief Editor for UWN
<beuno> "UWN 27 in progress for Dec 30th"   :rolleyes:
<beuno> I'm getting annoying, sorry
* ..[topic/#ubuntu-marketing:somerville32] : Welcome to the Ubuntu Marketing Team's IRC channel | We're here to fix Bug #1 | Please sign up to the mailing list, ubuntu-marketing at lists.ubuntu.com | UWN 26 released, UWN 27 in progress for Jan 8th | use backup gobby server | CodySomerville (somerville32) is the new Co-Chief Editor for UWN
<beuno> going to sleep
<beuno> somerville32: I can help out with 27 tomorrow and delegate the translation of 26 to see if we can release on date
* somerville32 nods.
<Rinchen> doh, I found a typo
<somerville32> Good Work Everyone! :)
<Rinchen> in my work no less
<somerville32> Rinchen: haha
<Rinchen> Changes in Rosetta from Sept 3rd to December 31st in Rosetta:
<Rinchen> can you edit that out right quick?
<somerville32> What is it suppose to be?
<Rinchen> to "Changes in Rosetta from Sept 3rd to December 31st:"
<somerville32> oh, too minor to recall the e-mail
<somerville32> You can fix it in the wiki
<tonyyarusso> You can recall e-mail?
<somerville32> tonyyarusso, It is still in queue.
<Rinchen> done
<tonyyarusso> It would be pretty sweet if you could "unsend" anything that hadn't been read yet
<somerville32> In some environments, you can
<beuno> ok, I'm off
<beuno> cya with 27 tomorrow!
* somerville32 waves.
<beuno> g'night
<Rinchen> cheers
<beuno> been fun  ;D
* somerville32 is starting to think he wears too many Ubuntu hats, lol
<rjian> weeeee
<somerville32> I'm also thinking sleep is starting to sound good :] 
<rjian> i have to go home and prepare for school..
<rjian> see ya somerville32 
* somerville32 waves.
<somerville32> Thanks for helping out rjian :] 
<rjian> no problem.. :)
<crimsun> hah, too many hats?
<somerville32> crimsun: Aspiring MOTU, Chief-Editor for UWN, Xubuntu Website Administrator, IRC Op, Xubuntu IRC namespace contact, Ubuntu-ca member, Xubuntu team member, etc. etc.
<somerville32> Then I got little mini projects going on like the feisty changes script and welcome-centre
<somerville32> I feel like different things are getting neglected
<somerville32> Like, I have one approved SRU that I need to get sponsored and one that just needs a quick tweak to be approved - haven't had a  chance to deal with it yet.
<somerville32> The goal for me was to get involved with Ubuntu but not let it consume my life like I've let other projects... I'm not doing so well. <g>
<crimsun> heh.
<crimsun> that's me for the past two years.
<crimsun> I lost track of everything I've touched in Ubuntu.
<somerville32> : ] 
<somerville32> Well, my vision is starting to go fuzzy - time for sleep :)
<crimsun> 'night
<beuno> damn insomnia...
<beuno> damn insomnia...
<beuno> sorry
<beuno> ;D
<juliux> jenda, ping
<juliux> hi mindspin 
<mindspin> hi juliux
<jenda> juliux: pong
<juliux> jenda, which size for the shirt you need?
<jenda> ah, right :)
<jenda> juliux: I think we went for M for me last time, and that's good enough - not sure abotu MenZa
<jenda> MenZa^
<juliux> MenZa, 
<MenZa> large
<MenZa> jenda
<jenda> tiny
<somerville32> moo
<MenZa> orly?
<jenda> ah, of course, the shirt... :)
<MenZa> [07:01:13]  ( jenda) juliux: I think we went for M for me last time, and that's good enough - not sure abotu MenZa
<jenda> I'll remember.
<MenZa> :D
<MenZa> ok
<MenZa> I'll have those stickers sent the moment my stupid boss decides to transfer my pay
<MenZa> Been away?
<jenda> yep
<jenda> And totally forgot about the stickers, BTW :)
<somerville32> jenda: Why happened to my stickers?
<somerville32> *what
<MenZa> Are those mine?
<MenZa> In that case, I apologise somerville32
<MenZa> jenda: They've been packed in a box for over a week
<MenZa> two even
<jenda> somerville32: you didn't get any?
<somerville32> nope
<jenda> somerville32: I was supposed to send you some?
* jenda runs :)
<somerville32> Yes.
<jenda> OK, Lemme check the docs...
<beuno> hey somerville32, I've been getting a head start with UWN 27, maybe you can add the Feisty Changes to it so I can start doing some writeups on those
<jenda> somerville32: but you did get posters, right?
<somerville32> jenda: Yes and I was very pleased with them too :)
<jenda> Good :)
<somerville32> beuno: I can post the so-far ones, sure
<beuno> somerville32: that would be great, thanks
<beuno> I've also gotten some articles on it
<jenda> somerville32: you didn't order them by email, did you?
<jenda> or - no, you didn't ;)
<beuno> and contacted scott about the Upstart piece  ;D
<somerville32> jenda: What?
<jenda> ahhh, somerville32 found it in IRC logs
<jenda> how many did I promise? I'll just send them again.
<somerville32> jenda: Up to you
<jenda> ok, can you PM me your address again?
<somerville32> Ok
<somerville32> beuno: uploaded
<somerville32> gotta run
* somerville32 waves.
<rikai> Well, this place has grown some...
<jenda> hmm... been 20-30 for several months now, I think :)
#ubuntu-marketing 2007-01-04
<poningru> blargh
<poningru> Ok so I contacted broadcom regarding them not allowing bcm43xx firmware distribution
<rjian> weeeeeeeeeee
<rjian> hello everyone
<rikai> jenda, i was here when it was only 3-6 :P
<rikai> you included. :D
<rikai> poningru, how'd it turn out?
<rikai> poningru, how'd it turn out?
<poningru> I havent done the interview yet
<rjian> hello somerville32 
<somerville32> Hello rjian
<rjian> wat next somerville32 ? hehehe
<somerville32> :)
<somerville32> UWN 27 is brand new
<somerville32> Just start editing
<rjian> ok
<somerville32> There are inline comments to help you
<rjian> somerville32: can u check this site http://jucato.org/kde/ ? can we put it on UWN27 on what category?
<somerville32> Madpilot, ping
<Madpilot> hi somerville32 
<somerville32> Burgundavia?
<Madpilot> was just going to call him
<somerville32> :] 
<somerville32> Tell him UWN 26 is in queue and UWN 27 is underway and should be ready for release on the 8th
<somerville32> Tell him we deferred feisty changes in UWN 26 (unfortunately)
<somerville32> But the new magic is already working for UWN 27
<Madpilot> somerville32, just called, he's not home from work yet, according to roommate
<somerville32> kk
<tonyyarusso> Corey has a roommate?
<Madpilot> several, actually. large shared house, so stupidly cheap rent
<somerville32> Could be... fun :] 
<Madpilot> his roommate seem like a generally sane bunch, thankfully
<somerville32> :] 
<beuno> anyone around?
<rjian> hello beuno 
<rjian> me here
<rjian> hehe
<beuno> hey there
<rjian> also cody is here
<rjian> hehe
<beuno> hehe, you ratted him out
* somerville32 hides.
<rjian> hahahaha
<beuno> actually, Cody might be the right person to run this by
<beuno> I have an idea
<beuno> that is marketing related, but not exclusivly
* somerville32 nods.
<beuno> "Ubuntu Live"
<beuno> a page where you can go and see all the activity currently going on in ubuntu
<beuno> live
<somerville32> How would we get the info?
<beuno> mailing lists, launchpad activity, forums, maybe IRC
<beuno> well
<beuno> we're going to need some help from every area
<rjian> hehe
<somerville32> How will the information being aggregated?
<somerville32> *be
<beuno> well
<beuno> I'm thinking ajax frontend
<beuno> and plugins for each type of information
<beuno> it doesn't have to be terribly detailed
<beuno> just somewhere you can actually see that Ubuntu is constantly moving
<beuno> RSS will probably be a great way to start
<beuno> and maybe talk to some launchpad devs
<beuno> and see if they can provide some sort of API
<beuno> so ppl can see translations flying through the screen
<beuno> bug reports
<beuno> bug fixes
<beuno> I'm going to write a spec for it
<beuno> just wanted some feedback
<beuno> maybe it's interesting just to me, and not worth the effort
<beuno> obviously the more we show, the more interesting
<beuno> and maybe, just maybe
<beuno> build an API that can be used elsewhere
<beuno> so when you login into the forums
<beuno> you would get a "44 bugs where fixed since your last visit"
<beuno> ;D
* rjian can anyone suggest what will i write today.????
<rikai> beuno, ahh, a feed push as bug reports come in or something that causes a(gaim-im-style) scroll effect up the little 'bug reports' box(jsut anexample)?
<beuno> rikai: yeap!
<beuno> something like: http://www.digg.com/spy
<beuno> but with more stuff on screen
<beuno> numbers counting up and down
<rikai> Yeah, thats exactly where i got that idea from... i had just forgotten digg gave it to me. :D
<beuno> jenda?
<beuno> he's probably sleeping at this point
<somerville32> Do you guys want to gather some in the press stuff?
<somerville32> Shall we move to Gobby?
* beuno feels ignored
<beuno> sure, I got a while
<rjian> me also ill login
<beuno> password was?
<somerville32> ufl@ftw
<somerville32> tonyyarusso, Want to help?
<tonyyarusso> somerville32: sure
<somerville32> Everyone to the bat cave! :D
* rikai cues the music.
* tonyyarusso was already squatting there
<rjian> somerville32: its still on 26?
<somerville32> elkbuntu, ping
<tonyyarusso> somerville32: I'm not find this MIR process info - just a bunch of submitted inclusion Reports
<somerville32> It is there :)
<tonyyarusso> oh, but where...
<tonyyarusso> wiki search was fruitless
<somerville32> I'll get you the link
<somerville32> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuMainInclusionRequirements
<somerville32> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuMainInclusionQueue
<tonyyarusso> why the devil would they put Ubuntu in front of that...
<tonyyarusso> somerville32: any recommendations for interviewees besides cjwatson?
<somerville32> some random coredev?
* tonyyarusso hits LP
<Madpilot> http://headrush.typepad.com/creating_passionate_users/2007/01/the_dumbness_of.html
<Madpilot> Creating Passionate Users is often worth reading
<Rinchen> anyone know cody's launchpad id?
<tonyyarusso> search for somerville?
<Rinchen> yeah was looking for a lackey since I'm spec writing for him ;-)
<Rinchen> found his wiki entry
<Rinchen> For UWN folks:  https://blueprints.launchpad.net/rosetta/+spec/rosetta-stats-enhancement
<Rinchen> approved by Cody for me to writeup yesterday
<tonyyarusso> nixternal: ping
<nixternal> yo yo
<tonyyarusso> nixternal: So I see you use Wordpress.  Wanna tell me about it?
<nixternal> what do you want to know?
<nixternal> and how did you see that so quick?
<nixternal> i must have finished that post right before the cron job ran
<nixternal> hands down I think Wordpress is the best blogging solution there is. Very easy to configure and run, plus you can tweak it to your hearts desire
<tonyyarusso> nixternal: I'm omniscient.  Anyway, I'm looking to switch away from Xanga, so I'm taking in all kinds of information, including good plugins, themes, hosts, usage info, whatever.
<nixternal> ooh, Wordpress has so many plugins you would lose your mind looking at all of them
* Rinchen notices that nixternal DID lose his mind looking at them.
<nixternal> Themes:  http://themes.wordpress.net/
<nixternal> Plugins: http://codex.wordpress.org/Plugins
<nixternal> oh, i looked through a ton of them
<tonyyarusso> nixternal: Do you have recommendations though?
<nixternal> but one of my buds started up a blog with that theme and i liked it
<nixternal> i dont' use any plugins anymore. themes are of course personal flavor. plugins i have used were category images which were cool with the old blog
<nixternal> does all of your autopings to various sites (i.e., technorati, google, or other blog agreators)
<nixternal> you can goto wordpress.com and setup a blog to play with the themse stuff and the oeprations
<tonyyarusso> Yeah, wordpress.com won't let me use any plugins though, and I want to have options for restricting posts
<nixternal> it handles all of the spam stuff
<nixternal> restricting what kind of posts?
<nixternal> you can set it up to where you have to approve comments
<nixternal> Akismet does all of the spam blocking, and I have never had an issue with spam
<tonyyarusso> Like, things I want just my friends to read, or particular groups of friends, which happens on occasion, but not a lot.
<nixternal> ahhh
<nixternal> that i don't know about really. you would have to go through and check all of the plugins available
<nixternal> i think you can create posts that only certain people can view, but once again i am not 100% positive
<tonyyarusso> I've found some plugins that look promising, but I'd need my own host to use them.
<nixternal> yes, or have a server that you have ssh access to
<nixternal> you can password protect a post
<nixternal> i see the option when i goto write a new post
<tonyyarusso> Well, I have my own server box, but a) it's having hardware issues atm, and b) I don't know what connection I will have available for it in the summer
<tonyyarusso> password protect would require me to e-mail the password to everyone I wanted to read it each time, and at that point I might as well just e-mail the post
<nixternal> i just use Dreamhost. it cost me $22 for an entire year of hosting using a promotional code
<nixternal> well, use one password and let everyone know the password
<tonyyarusso> How'd you get the promo?
<nixternal> mdke. but i can create one for you so you can get the same deal
<nixternal> pay with a credit card and within an hour you will have your stuff up and running
<tonyyarusso> That might be cool.  I'm still looking at the list of hosting options.  How do you like them?
<tonyyarusso> Can you get a domain with that too?
<nixternal> i haven't had any major issues. i had a small issue using paypal with them, but that got fixed quick
<nixternal> there was a quirk with my jabber account password using special characters that it didn't like
<nixternal> but they fixed that quick as well
<nixternal> yes you get 1 domain with that, but can get additional domains and have a ton of subdomains available as well
<nixternal> 1-click installs is the cake
<tonyyarusso> 1-click installs?
<nixternal> you setup a domain, then goto the goodies section and select like Wordpress, WikiMedia, Joomla and more and it installs it automatically pretty much instantnly for you
<tonyyarusso> oo
<tonyyarusso> cool
<nixternal> create as many mysql dbs as you need
<nixternal> i did a subdomain for blog. wiki. gallery. beta. and what not, but since deleted them
<nixternal> plus you get full ssh access to your stuff
<nixternal> svn if you want to do it
<nixternal> all kinds of crazy stuff
<tonyyarusso> Other good-sounding hosts people have mentioned were bluehost and shieldhost - know anything about them?
<nixternal> bluehost has been rated #1 by many
<nixternal> never heard of shieldhost
<nixternal> at the same time with all of the good i have heard of dreamhost, there is also a lot of bad i have heard as well, but haven't ran into anyone yet around here with issues
<nixternal> but that goes with any host
<tonyyarusso> what sorts of bad?
<nixternal> if 1 person has an issue, it doesn't take much for them to become poisonous effecting many others
<tonyyarusso> (Just to get an idea)
<nixternal> www.dreamhost-sucks.com
<tonyyarusso> Any idea why bluehost is rated above it?
<tonyyarusso> heh
<nixternal> none at all, but with any host there is always a possibility of an issue
<tonyyarusso> And this promo - is it a one-year deal and after that you pay the $96, or is it long-term?
<nixternal> one-year deal
<nixternal> here is the thing though
<nixternal> you can create promos and hand them out, and if you hand out enough, only a few, it will eventually make your next year free
<nixternal> there are a bunch of different promos you can create
<nixternal> you can set it up to where you get like 10% and up of what a person who uses your promo spends with dreamhost
<nixternal> and it trickles down, so what they promote, you will get a kickback from that as well
<tonyyarusso> interesting
<tonyyarusso> dreamhost-sucks said it used to get an F rating from the BBB, and was upgraded to a C - now it's at a B.
<nixternal> but like i tell everyone, research first, try and talk to as many people about their host and what not
<nixternal> ya, it is a B and has been for a while. *-sucks.com sites are usually poisonous sites that can never prove their issues
<nixternal> i have already tried the ubuntu-sucks ones, they all point to ubuntu.com :)
<tonyyarusso> ha
<nixternal> heh, back when i worked at at&t, me and another guy started att-sucks.com, and hosted it at at&t
<nixternal> hehe
<elkbuntu> lol
<crimsun> richs-sound-codec-sucks.com ? nice.
<nixternal> hahaha
<nixternal> wth quit following me :)
<crimsun> other way 'round, dude
<nixternal> shh
<nixternal> don't let everyone know i am stalking
<crimsun> err, this isn't a query window!
<nixternal> lol
<tonyyarusso> elkbuntu: did I ask already who your host is?
<elkbuntu> tonyyarusso, maybe. aussie company you're unlikely to have heard of
<tonyyarusso> ah
<tonyyarusso> nixternal: Dreamhost apparently increases your storage and bandwidth the longer you stay with them?
<nixternal> yes
<nixternal> weekly
<tonyyarusso> nice
<rjian> hmmm
<jenda> rikai: indeed, you're a faithful ;)
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-marketing.log
<elkbuntu> jenda, ping.. wanting linkage to the source file for the posters plxkthx
<elkbuntu> s/plxkthx/plzkthx/
<jenda> hehe :)
<jenda> doc.ubuntu.com/~marketing and browse from there.
<elkbuntu> danke
<jenda> DIY Marketing/Posters, Batch 1
<jenda> no problem.
<jenda> Whatchabout to do withum?
<elkbuntu> hopefully have a heap printed off a4 size within the next fortnight for distribution at Linux.Conf.au
<jenda> nice :)
<jenda> Any chance you'd be interested in A2 size? :)
* jenda still hasn't found enough interest for that to be possible.
<jenda> And - I still haven't found anything to spend the extra $200 on.
<juliux> jenda, i will take 10 for the expos in germany
<jenda> I'm thinking flyers...
<jenda> juliux: great :)
<xipietotec> jenda: glossy prints
<elkbuntu> jenda, only if you can assure they'd get to me in the next 9 days
<juliux> jenda, what kind of flyers?
<jenda> that makes for about 50-100 altogether so far
<jenda> elkbuntu: more like 9 months :)
<elkbuntu> jenda, thought so
<elkbuntu> i still want ubuntu inch badges/buttons
<elkbuntu> i didnt have the fundage to do any :(
* juliux wants ubuntu pins for a jacket
<jenda> juliux: dunno, something to attach to CDs for example, or to hand out on the street... or put a stack of to the local HW vendor
<jenda> elkbuntu: I'll look into that.
<elkbuntu> yay!
<juliux> jenda, you can get flyers from canonical i think
<juliux> jenda, what every you produce we will try to sell it in germany on the expos
<jenda> juliux: If I spoke any german, I'd consider coming myself :)
<juliux> jenda, if you speak english you can come;)
<juliux> jenda, there are not only german speaking people on the expos
<juliux> jenda, the next one is in saxony;)
<jenda> I'll think about it ;)
<jenda> mmm, close...
<jenda> I can't come before April, though.
<juliux> in think in may or june is the biggest one in berlin
<jenda> juliux: seems Canonical doesn't have flyers available...
<juliux> jenda, i have here ubuntu flyers from canonical
<juliux> in english
<jenda> but you had to print them yourself, right?
<juliux> no
<juliux> i get them in the conference pack 
<juliux> they are send out in southafrica
<juliux> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuAtConferences
<juliux> We will supply Conference Packs to LoCoTeams that are manning an Ubuntu booth. A conference pack contains 4 t-shirts, 200 Ubuntu leaflets and 200 Ubuntu stickers. Conference Pack approval is at Canonical's discretion, and any left over materials should be shared with Loco Team members for other events. To request a pack, please email the following information to [MAILTO]  info@shipit.ubuntu.com at least 4 weeks prior to the event:
<jenda> I see.
<juliux> i get 3 conferenc packs last year
<jenda> neat.
<jenda> We didn't get much of a chance to present at conferences yet.
<jenda> They are usually just 'lectures' here, no booths.
<juliux> ask marilize if you can get some flyer or/and stickers
<juliux> or if you want the fast way, ask malcom if he can ask marilize;)
<juliux> hh malcolm
<jenda> hehe
<jenda> I'll look into it - I don't particularly need flyers myself.
<juliux> MenZa, ping
* rikai needs to get involved again.
<willvdl> juliux, we are trying to author and print something quickly for BETT
<willvdl> we don't currentl have edubuntu flyers but cbx33 has done lots of ESA work already
<jason_ukfsn> Can anyone here point me to guidelines for refering to Ubuntu in press releases?
<jenda> hmm
<jenda> Do we have anything of the sort
<jenda> ?
<somerville32> jenda: We should start to get these things :)
<jenda> indeed...
<juliux> MenZa, ping
<juliux> jenda,  i will send you your shirt tommorrow
<jenda> greatzorz
<somerville32> jenda: pang
<jenda> shwong?
<somerville32> Did you see the thread on the ml about the guy who bought ad space in his local newspaper?
<jenda> Yes, something swivelled by through my monitor...
<somerville32> :D
<somerville32> It sounds like an awesome opportunity to promote Ubuntu
<jenda> It does indeed :)
<juliux> somerville32, in germany was the idea to make something like the ad for firefox;)
<juliux> jenda, size l for the polo is right?
<jenda> juliux: I'm M, MenZa is L
<juliux> ok
<juliux> i will send it out tomorrow
<jenda> juliux: thx :)
<MenZa> :o
<MenZa> jenda: I'm probably sending the stickers tomorrow too, if I can find the time
<jenda> cool :)
<MenZa> Been at work the past couple of days
<MenZa> Even found an Ubuntu user at the store yesterday :D
<MenZa> It was fun to see my boss' expression when he said that his disk mounted perfectly in Ubuntu, but didn't show up in Windows
* MenZa sniggers
* MenZa pokes jenda
<MenZa> I started working at a computer store.
<MenZa> But I still get moderately cheap prints
<jenda> hehe :)
<jenda> nice :)
<MenZa> yep
<MenZa> pondering the 'Works with Ubuntu' stickers tbh
<MenZa> :D
<MenZa> that, however, would require me to bring the flaptop to work and test everything in the store
<MenZa> lol
<jenda> hehe, go for it ;)
<juliux> MenZa, did you have a picture of the stickers?
<MenZa> juliux: I have several
<MenZa> secs
<MenZa> http://flickr.com/photos/menza/190249114/
<MenZa> http://flickr.com/photos/menza/190242006/
<juliux> nice
<juliux> what did they cost?
<MenZa> zilch.
<MenZa> Used to work for a printer.
<juliux> ?
<MenZa> I used to work for a printshop
<MenZa> printed them mysel
<MenZa> ++f
<juliux> ah
<juliux> jenda, is there also a kubuntu weekly newsletter?
<jenda> juliux: nope
<somerville32> No, and no need for it :)
<jenda> juliux: it's a community based project
<jenda> And we share communities.
<juliux> i found this on here http://www.kubuntu-de.net/kwn/25.html
<juliux> so i wondering why they are calling it kubuntu weekly newsletter
<somerville32> It is just the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter translated and rebranded
<juliux> and without the gnome and xfce part in the feisty changes;)
<somerville32> meh
<somerville32> I don't appreciate that but w/e
<juliux> somerville32, i was just wondering
<somerville32> Right.
<somerville32> I'm just saying that we put a _lot_ of work into UWN
<jenda> I don't appreciate that either.
<somerville32> rebranding... thats ok
<somerville32> translating... thats ok
<jenda> Lump, don't split, and this is just not very productive.
<somerville32> but ripping stuff out is like... a slap in the f ace
<somerville32> But hey
<juliux> somerville32, that is why i ask
<somerville32> Maybe they just don't want to translate the extra stuff?
<juliux> why they translate the desktop and server stuff but not gnome and xfce ?
<juliux> server and desktop is more
* jenda shrugs
<jenda> It's not right.
<jenda> They shouldn't deny their affiliation with Ubuntu in that way, especially when the work isn't entirely theirs.
<juliux> jenda, said it to riddell or jono;)
<jenda> meh
<jenda> I'm not looking for an argument.
<beuno> they should also provide a link to the translation in the wiki if they took the time to translate it
* beuno waves
<somerville32> :] 
<juliux> jenda, from May 30th to June 2nd is the biggest linuxday of europe in berlin;9
<jenda> neat
<jenda> :)
<juliux> jenda, i will organise a ubuntu and edubuntu booth at the linuxday;)
<jenda> nice ;)
<juliux> hi tonyyarusso 
<tonyyarusso> hi juliux 
<WaterSevenUb> Hey. If a team wants to start translating the UWN, what steps should it follow? Do you freeze the UWN on the release day? Do you usually use Gobby? How do we get access to the server? How do you easily change wiki style to the email format easily readable in most of the clients (eg. Pine)?
<jenda> WaterSevenUb: I'd recommend waiting for each release, and translating it as soon as it's out.
<jenda> I'm not sure if the gobby server is currently available, but when it is, you can use it too.
<jenda> the password is always ufl@ftw
<tonyyarusso> jenda: (backup - see topic ;)  )
<jenda> WaterSevenUb: err, I mean, see topic for backup server ;)
<tonyyarusso> I think the Spanish team works on it as we go and releases very shortly afterwards
<jenda> WaterSevenUb: be sure to link to your main UWN page from the english UWN page.
<beuno> WaterSevenUb: we usually wait for it to be out and create a /ES (for spanish) in the wiki
<beuno> sometimes we get a head start and translate while it's been cooked up, but that just taked up more time later pasting everything together
<WaterSevenUb> Thank you all.
<beuno> weolcome
<WaterSevenUb> beuno, yeah... I guess then it's hard to find the diffs.
<beuno> welcome
<somerville32> :)
<WaterSevenUb> Can we edit (very very carefully...typing one letter/minute:-) ) the https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter and add the Translations section when they are ready?
<WaterSevenUb> or should we ask you in here?
<tonyyarusso> Have somerville32 mess with that page
<WaterSevenUb> ok:)
<somerville32> WaterSevenUb, What would you like to change?
<WaterSevenUb> somerville32, just include a line like Translations: ([:UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue26/PT:Portuguese] )
<WaterSevenUb> when it's ready of course:)
<WaterSevenUb> not now.
<somerville32> Sure, you can add that yourself if you'd like
<Paradox924X> Hey, anyone here thats not afk?
* beuno_ is 50% here
* somerville32 is not afk.
#ubuntu-marketing 2007-01-05
<rjian> weeeeee
<tsmithe> eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<tsmithe> eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<freelancer317> Did anyone catch the email to the Marketing list from the guy from Belgium looking to advertise Ubuntu (or at least Linux) in a Newspaper in Brussels?
<rikai> productive marketing decisions. :)
<tonyyarusso> freelancer317: yeah
<tsmithe> freelancer317, yup
* tsmithe is glad
<rjian> hmmmmmmm
<rjian> freelancer317: can u forward me the email? ahihihihi
<freelancer317> I was pretty excited about that.  We need to get more companies who are manufacturing boxes with Ubuntu advertising.  Is there any info on Ubuntu forums or community to help those guys?
<somerville32> http://www.google.com/trends?q=linux%2C+microsoft&ctab=0&geo=all&date=all
<WaterSevenUb> Guys... I'm translating a UWN and came across some new things I didn't know about. First:
<WaterSevenUb> #
<WaterSevenUb> Spread Ubuntu (a website providing resources for grassroots advocacy, work in progress)
<WaterSevenUb> #
<WaterSevenUb> DIY Website (gathering place for DIY Marketing materials, homegrown campaigns and DIY howtos, work in progress)
<WaterSevenUb> What's the difference between them? Are they online already?
<meatballhat> WaterSevenUb: DIY is the primary project right now
<meatballhat> it is scheduled to be up before Feb
<meatballhat> ;-) with any luck
<meatballhat> the development version can be viewed here, if you're interested:  http://diy.devubuntu.com
<WaterSevenUb> Oh, yes, I've seen it before:-) Thanks. A small detail... in what context does appear the following sentence in the scope of Marketing Team:
<WaterSevenUb> Understand the need to find zero-cost and cost-effective awareness strategies that allow for unlimited scalability
<WaterSevenUb> :-)) kind of obscure.
<meatballhat> hrm... that's a good question.  Where is this sentence from, anyway?
<WaterSevenUb> UWN #26
* meatballhat 's face flashes from confusion to grimacing back to confusion
<WaterSevenUb> :)
<meatballhat> WaterSevenUb: I think what we're trying to say is that we're aware of the fact that nobody here is in a position to launch a fantastically huge marketing campaign that would require mounds of cash
<WaterSevenUb> aaah :)
<meatballhat> WaterSevenUb: with regard to the definition of "stakeholder" ...
<meatballhat> this should be considered to refer to anybody who makes a decision about using/not using Ubuntu ...  mostly on a semi-large scale
<meatballhat> we're talking people who are stewards of others' money
<meatballhat> or major decision makers
<WaterSevenUb> I see... thanks.
<meatballhat> basically... anybody who *isn't* a home user who's only responsible for their own desktop
<meatballhat> I _think_ I have that right ;-)
<meatballhat> this is how I understand it from my job
<meatballhat> ...working with schools and government
<MenZa> jenda: sent :
<MenZa> :d
<MitchM> Wow; Jenda. The DIY website really came together. I'm very impressed.
<MitchM> jenda, Good use of Bandwith/Server space :)
<WaterSevenUb> Hey. We've translated the UWN .https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue26/PT.. we would like to send it to some of our mailing lists. Any idea on how to move from the wiki format to a text format easily readable in different email clients? Or you usually do it by hand?
<WaterSevenUb> We will also change the links in the main pages, after proper revision of the document.
<WaterSevenUb> in 3 days we will have another great edition to translate :-)
<juliux> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue26/PT?action=raw
<juliux> there you have it in text format;)
<WaterSevenUb> juliux, eheh:) of course. Thanks.
<MenZa> Sent those shirts today?
* MenZa waves to juliux
<juliux> MenZa, yes
<MenZa> great
* tsmithe waves to all
<juliux> hi tsmithe 
<tsmithe> hi juliux
<beuno> hey elkbuntu  ;D
<Admiral_Chicago> anyone know on the status of UWN
<Admiral_Chicago> what version are we on / working on?
<beuno> 27
<beuno> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue27
<beuno> (seems it's in gobby)
<Admiral_Chicago> thanks, I'll talk to Cory (iirc his name) about it
<Admiral_Chicago> Cody it is
<beuno> ;D
<beuno> the feisty packages need work if you're looking for something to do
* beuno giggles
<Admiral_Chicago> maybe I'll look at them, anyone logged in Gobby right now/
<beuno> not likely
<beuno> I can log in if you want some help
<Admiral_Chicago> ohh found a link to fix
<Admiral_Chicago> bueno: that won't be neccesary, we should wait for Cody, he probably has some ideas for us
<beuno> hm....
<beuno> it isn't on the gobby server
<beuno> and it aint on the wiki either................
#ubuntu-marketing 2007-01-06
<beuno> elkbuntu, around?
<beuno> hello
<somerville32> Hi
<beuno> how's it going?
<somerville32> lol
<somerville32> My edgy-> Feisty has failed
<Burgundavia> heh
<beuno> : /
<beuno> it's a bit early to jump, ain't it?
<somerville32> I'm a developer
<somerville32> pesudo-developer, haha
<Burgundavia> not really
<somerville32> Burgundavia, not really too early to jump?
<beuno> somerville32: any idea what happend to UWN 27?
<beuno> it's not on gobby, it's not on the wiki
<tonyyarusso> uh oh
<Burgundavia> somerville32: I am only here for about 10 more minutes, then I am off again for a few days
<tonyyarusso> errrr
<somerville32> UWN 27 is... missing?
<beuno> it's not on gobby
<beuno> it's not on the wiki
<tonyyarusso> looks like it somerville32 
<beuno> I've been waiting around for you   ;D
<somerville32> tonyyarusso, What happened? Wasn't it on your server?
<tonyyarusso> somerville32: It was - I'm not sure
<somerville32> It doesn't just disappear...
<Burgundavia> did you guys have it saving every 10 minutes? poingrus server did
<tonyyarusso> Burgundavia: Every five I think, but I don't see anything in the file.
<somerville32> So... vanadal?
<somerville32> I guess this is why we don't leave it in gobby, lol
<somerville32> Burgundavia, have you sent out UWN 26 yet and can I get the passwd for the ml?
<Burgundavia> yes and yes, just a sec
<Burgundavia> one thing about it, always make everybody go to moderation
<somerville32> Burgundavia, What do you mean?
<beuno> somerville32: maybe we should have a *private* gobby and not make the password public?
<Burgundavia> don't flag your email as allowing anything you send through
<somerville32> beuno: Nah. If we import back to the wiki after we're done each time, then we'll be fine.
<tonyyarusso> somerville32: I would be far more likely to say my server had a panic attack, got in a fistfight with its multiple personalities, and got drunk and threw up the file before I blamed vandals.
<Burgundavia> what is your email, somerville32?
<somerville32> Burgundavia, cody-somerville@ubuntu.com (-> cody.somerville@gmail.com)
<Burgundavia> forwarded
<somerville32> Awesome.
<beuno> so... UWN 27 is MIA?
<Burgundavia> somerville32: ok, you are now a list admin as well
<tonyyarusso> Does bash have variables for date/time that could be used in a script to put them in a filename?
<beuno> tonyyarusso: yeap  (looking for it, but I've used it before)
<somerville32> UWN 27 is fine
<somerville32> Wiki has revisions
<somerville32> mdke will have to make his additions again
<somerville32> Any work we got done... will have to be done again
<somerville32> Does anybody have any newer revision?
<Burgundavia> somerville32: btw, 26 looked great
<tonyyarusso> I'm going to make a cronjob to get multiple layers of backups in place
<tonyyarusso> beuno: there's the stuff in 'man date' - can I use that somehow?
<beuno> yes, looking for the syntax
<somerville32> Just use the date command
<somerville32> "moo" > moo-`data <syntax>`
<tonyyarusso> "moo" > moo-`date +%a` , for instance?
<tonyyarusso> Beautiful.
<beuno> tonyyarusso: this was helpful when cooking up bash scripts:  http://wooledge.org/mywiki/BashPitfalls
<somerville32> Burgundavia, You think so? I wasn't so pleased with 26
<tonyyarusso> Count to 500 and then visit http://yarusso.no-ip.org/ubuntu/uwn_backups/
<somerville32> That better have UWN 27 :P
<tonyyarusso> nope
<tonyyarusso> but if I get it working might help in the future
<tonyyarusso> which it didn't
<tonyyarusso> hmm
<somerville32> Well, I'm going to look into this later.
<somerville32> tonyyarusso, Please send me a copy of the logs.
<tonyyarusso> why does cron hate me..
<tonyyarusso> somerville32: We have nothing, literally nothing.
<somerville32> What about the other sobby servers? Did they die too?
<tonyyarusso> Well, I have a full session file from yours for teaching code, but neither of the real ones
<tonyyarusso> I'm sorry, this probably comes down to being my fault.
<somerville32> Probably :] 
<tonyyarusso> (so not needed this week...)
<somerville32> Hm?
<tonyyarusso> I have to go back to school tomorrow, I'm already stressed enough.
<somerville32> I got called into work today
<somerville32> so I'm super tired :] 
<beuno> I can setup a backup gobby server with backups if that reliefs some stress...
<somerville32> Ummm... I think we'll get the primary gobby server back online
<somerville32> :] 
<beuno> with backups...?   ;)
<beuno> probably not the best time to joke around
<beuno> I'll work on UWN tomorrow on the wiki to try and get back on rack
<beuno> track
<somerville32> Perfect.
<somerville32> Remember that the release date is the 8th
<somerville32> We gotta boggy
<beuno> yes, closes the 7th, release the 8th
<somerville32> Well... thats how it suppose to go, yes :()
<somerville32> :D
<beuno> seems we got a translation to portugues of the UWN 26
<somerville32> :D
<tonyyarusso> NOW look at http://yarusso.no-ip.org/ubuntu/uwn_backups/
<tonyyarusso> That format is dayofweek_hourinUTC
<tonyyarusso> Should do it every hour on the 55-past mark
<tonyyarusso> beuno: Set up an rsync of that so you have them.
<beuno> ok, good
<beuno> will do
<beuno> you created a shell account for me?
<tonyyarusso> beuno: No - can't you just get from the folder?
<beuno> with rsync, I'm not sure
<tonyyarusso> Not sure how rsync works, but wget http://yarusso.no-ip.org/ubuntu/uwn_backups/* would do it, so I assume it's possible.
<beuno> although I could cron "wget" instead
<tonyyarusso> If not, use wget I guess :)
<tonyyarusso> Although, that's lame
<tonyyarusso> We'll talk some other time about how rsync works, b/c I know it's better but don't know how to use it.
<beuno> I can setup a sheel account for this
<beuno> and give you the command to send it with a cron
<tonyyarusso> that would work
<beuno> although automatic rsync is a pain to setup too (need the rsa keys and all that on each side)
<tonyyarusso> eww
<tonyyarusso> Like I said, another time :)
<beuno> yeap
<beuno> I'll try and find a "paste this" solution
<tonyyarusso> Actually, hold on there
<tonyyarusso> If you set up wget with the same variable, you could get just the one file.
<tonyyarusso> It's running cp /home/anthony/.uwn_sobby_session /var/www/ubuntu/uwn_backups/`date -u +%a_%H`
<tonyyarusso> So you could do 'wget http://yarusso.no-ip.org/ubuntu/uwn_backups/`date -u +%a_%H`' and run it a few minutes later
<tonyyarusso> Let me change it to be earlier in the hour so that works
<beuno> if we have the same time, yes
<tonyyarusso> If you're syncing, you will :)
<tonyyarusso> There, it's on the 45 of the hour
<tonyyarusso> If you run yours on the 55, we have ten minutes of buffer between our clocks
<beuno> malbiset@rh1 [~] # date
<beuno> Sat Jan  6 00:10:34 ART 2007
<tonyyarusso> Sat Jan  6 03:10:56 UTC 2007
<somerville32> @now atlantic
<tonyyarusso> beuno: Use the -u switch to get utc
<beuno> Sat Jan  6 03:11:46 UTC 2007
<beuno> :/
<tonyyarusso> there we go
<beuno> well
<beuno> the hour works
<beuno> setting it up
<tonyyarusso> Just cron the wget above then and it should work
<somerville32> :)
<beuno> can you generate one now
<beuno> so I can test it?
<beuno> 03
<tonyyarusso> done
<beuno> http://www.uluga.com.ar/gobby_backup/
<beuno> I'm running it on minute 55
<tonyyarusso> yay
<beuno> ;D
<tonyyarusso> We should add this info to the editing policies page
* tonyyarusso gets on that
<tonyyarusso> done
<beuno> I love "redundant" stuff
<beuno> ok, restored wiki
<somerville32> Perfect.
<somerville32> We'll need to notify people of what has happened
<somerville32> Please e-mail ubuntu-marketing on my behalf
<tonyyarusso> I will
<tonyyarusso> beuno: I don't know how, but it would be awesome if you had a script such that if your wget 404d it set off an e-mail alarm to you and I :)
<beuno> hmmm
<beuno> ok
<beuno> I'll see what I can up with
<beuno> what I *can* so
<beuno> do
<beuno> now
<beuno> is for you to get an email every time the cron runs with it's outpuy
<beuno> output
<beuno> but that guarantees 1 email per hour
<tonyyarusso> Preferably only e-mail on error
<beuno> can't find an easy way
<beuno> maybe a secod cron job
<beuno> that checks what happend
<tonyyarusso> that would work
<tonyyarusso> see if the expected file exists
<beuno> yeap
<beuno> to what address?
<tonyyarusso> hmm, good question
<tonyyarusso> This nick AT earthlink DOT net
<tonyyarusso> I'll have to allow it the first time, so send me a dummy message before something goes wrong :)
<beuno> ok
<beuno> one sec
<rjian> hello somerville32
<Riddell> somerville32: humph, UWN is missing my kubuntu article that I put on gobby
<Riddell> oh, hang on, that's No 26
<Riddell> hmm, the No 27 wiki page is also missing it
<elkbuntu> Riddell, slight technical... disintergration happened
<elkbuntu> 27 as it was got lost into the ether
<Riddell> oh crivvens
<Riddell> ok, I'll re-write
<elkbuntu> yeah.. that was the basic reaction earlier
<elkbuntu> nobody has much choice on that, so thanks :)
<Riddell> may I recommend a collaborative editor that has an undo function? :)
<elkbuntu> Riddell, if you know of one?
<Riddell> mateedit
<Riddell> actually, that won't work, it only does local network sessions as I remember
<Riddell> oh well, I've put my bit back now
<elkbuntu> many thanks :)
<elkbuntu> i believe they're doing hourly backups of it now, so fingers and toes crossed
* atoponce needs to add this channel to his autojoin when connecting...
* atoponce growls as irssi
<bethko> Hello, I have what is most likely a stupid question. Why is it that when ever I'm in an Ubuntu chat room there is nothing going on?
<somerville32> join #ubuntu
<somerville32> It is always active
<bethko> Yeah, too active. I can't keep up.
<juliux> hi all
<bethko> I'm doomed to email coraspondance the rest of my life?
<juliux> somerville32, did we need for the future a new gobby server ??
<bethko> And when are they going to fix the spell check in Gaim
<atoponce> bethko: where are you located? there are a number of online resources that you can use outside of email
<bethko> I have an idea
<bethko> California
<atoponce> you're aware of the california loco team, no?
<bethko> And it's cold here to let you know it's not all sunny like they make it out to be. and the flu is going arround
<atoponce> #ubuntu-california
<bethko> I joined but they dont seem to do much
<atoponce> plus, #ubuntuforums (the the forums themselves)
<atoponce> they're fairly active
<bethko> You know how all the meeting are sceduled and use that strange time thing that everyone can read but me? 
<atoponce> utc?
<bethko> Maybe there are other time/math chalged people out there
<atoponce> california is utc-8 hours, iirc
<bethko> if we could have a kind of reminder through email or something when the meeting are going to be.
<juliux> date -u ;)
<bethko> I know we have the weekly news letter and thats really great
<atoponce> are you talking about the next community council meeting?
<bethko> but if we could have another service aka list that sends out reminders of every meeting the day before the meeting with the related time zones and what time that is.
<bethko> so i would open an email and it would tell me which room and dirrections on how to get to that room and what time I need to be in that room. 
<atoponce> that's just unecessary bandwidth.  do you know how many emails that would be, and how often they would need to be sent out?
<atoponce> setting all meetings to UTC allows you, regardless of where you are in the world, to plan for it. you just need to plan for it yourself, if you want to be involved
<bethko> I can't read UTC
<bethko> Tell me in pacific time and I will be there
<atoponce> pacific time is UTC -8 hours.
<bethko> And some people aren't that organized and need the email reminders
<Admiral_Chicago> beat me to it
<bethko> What TIME is that?
<atoponce> Sat Jan  6 19:52:17 UTC 2007
<bethko> Use 00:00 AM/PM
<Admiral_Chicago> 19 UTC = 11am
<atoponce> that's the current UTC time.
<Admiral_Chicago> 19-8 = 11 Pacific
<bethko> Good! Now do that for all the meeting times and we'll be set
<atoponce> now you know how to read UTC.  
<bethko> Maybe there's a calcular out there...
<atoponce> there are. tons in fact.
<Admiral_Chicago> worldtimeserver.com iirc
<bethko> I understand it yes. Doing is more difficult
<atoponce> again, though, `date -u`.  it's all you need
<atoponce> it should be easy to see with that how long you have until the next meeting
<bethko> date -u
<bethko> ?
<atoponce> pull up a terminal, and type it
<bethko> I got the time
<atoponce> yup. in utc
<atoponce> so when is the next meeting?
<atoponce> for me, it's: 09 January 2007, 21:00 UTC
<bethko> there are no meeting today
<atoponce> Sat Jan  6 20:00:04 UTC 2007
<atoponce> so, i have 3 days and 1 hour to go, until i need to be at that meeting
<atoponce> easy as pie
<atoponce> which, for me, puts me on a tues at 2pm
<atoponce> local time
<bethko> Yeah if you can add and subtract
<atoponce> you can't?
<bethko> not really
<atoponce> hmm. ok. well, then, use an online converter
<bethko> And using a calulator is not too good either
<atoponce> http://www.timeanddate.com/worldclock/fixedtime.html?month=1&day=9&year=2007&hour=21&min=0&sec=0&p1=0
<bethko> ok
<bethko> Tue 7:00 AM
<bethko> ?
<bethko> Tue 1:00 PM
<bethko> For the comunity consil meeting
<bethko> The other one was for the loco meeting
<bethko> Thats pacific time
<bethko> Or so the calculuaer says
#ubuntu-marketing 2007-01-07
<Admiral_Chicago> somerville32: ping
<Admiral_Chicago> anyone around to work on UWN 27?
<Admiral_Chicago> maybe somerville32 but he is afk.
<somerville32> Admiral_Chicago, pong
<Admiral_Chicago> need help with UWN
<Admiral_Chicago> also, Chicago LoCo is having a meeting in a week, can we put that in UWN
<Admiral_Chicago> err, that should read, "need help with UWN?"
<somerville32> We do :] 
<somerville32> and feel free to put that LoCo Team news in :] 
<Admiral_Chicago> good, should I just edit the wiki or shoudl we fire up gobby?
<somerville32> You can edit the wiki
<somerville32> I just got home from work
<somerville32> I need to get into more casual clothes and stuff
<Admiral_Chicago> ah okay, I'll let you recharge the batteries
<Admiral_Chicago> okay, I added the information, I can't get the headers to show right for no reason.
<Admiral_Chicago> well I don't understand this, my header isn't accepted, but the one for Munich is
<Admiral_Chicago> maybe you can look at it Cody
<somerville32> Make sure there are spaces
<tonyyarusso> somerville32: ping
<somerville32> tonyyarusso, pong-a-dee-pong
<tonyyarusso> somerville32: My server box is clearly ailing and getting progressively worse.  You'll have to find somewhere else for gobby.
<somerville32> kk
<somerville32> Please update wiki accordingly
<tonyyarusso> somerville32: I don't think there's anything on it atm, is there?
<somerville32> Didn't you have your server listed as a backup server on the editing policies page?
<tonyyarusso> Yes.
<tonyyarusso> poningru's was the original
<tonyyarusso> I think he went home for break or something
<somerville32> poingru's is actually a backup
<tonyyarusso> Can you do strikethrough on the wiki?
<somerville32> not sure, see wiki help pages
<tonyyarusso> Updated - don't know where we'll go from here.  :(
<tonyyarusso> That's all.
<tonyyarusso> I'll be offline for a few days as well.
<tonyyarusso> I'm hoping I can still get in a blurb abour the MIRs, but I'm not sure I can make promises right now; is that okay?
<tonyyarusso> Well, hopefully.
<tonyyarusso> ttyl
<somerville32> elkbuntu, you around?
<elkbuntu> somerville32, sort of
<rjian> hello guys
<rjian> helo somerville32 
<Admiral_Chicago> but there are spaces
<somerville32> Hi
<rjian> somerville32: y im always receving ISSUE 15?
<somerville32> I have no idea
<rjian> hmm
<rjian> is UWN 26 already on the email?
<somerville32> Yup, it has been sent out already
<rjian> hmm i did not recieved it yet..
<Admiral_Chicago> is there a marketing list?
<somerville32> Yup
<somerville32> ubuntu-marketing
<Admiral_Chicago> found it
<Admiral_Chicago> should I use   
<Admiral_Chicago> should I use http://people.ubuntu-in.org/~carthik/bugstats/ for bug stats?
<somerville32> no
<somerville32> Don't go bug stats until tomorrow
<Admiral_Chicago> okay will do
<Admiral_Chicago> should I start with these feisty changes?
<somerville32> Sure :] 
<somerville32> I can post more feisty changes if you'd like to work on them
<Admiral_Chicago> i'm editing the wiki now, let me make these changed first
<Admiral_Chicago> okay done
<Admiral_Chicago> maybe you can fix my header, not really sure whats wrong with it at all
<Admiral_Chicago> i put the spaces there
<Admiral_Chicago> somerville32: did you update the page
<somerville32> Not yet
<somerville32> I need to patch the magic a bit
<somerville32> :] 
<Admiral_Chicago> okay just wondering. btw, look at the first one, do I need to update thunderbird-dev etc or just thunderbir
<Admiral_Chicago> thunderbird*
<somerville32> One sec
<Admiral_Chicago> well just ping me,  watching tv from my desk
<somerville32> Admiral_Chicago, ping
<somerville32> Ok, I patched my magic script so that it'll be more smart when searching for URLs
<somerville32> Instead of trying to use the source package it'll look in all the binary packages (since sometimes the binary packages don't have the same name as the source package and will result in nothing be found)
<somerville32> It might result in duplicate urls in some cases but thats ok
<somerville32> I'll fix that another day
<somerville32> However, I have the output ready
<somerville32> All 2000 lines of it :] 
<elkbuntu> wb poningru?
<poningru> elkbuntu: yep I am back
<poningru> getting stuff backup
<elkbuntu> woot
<poningru> so will have gobby up and running in couple of hours
<somerville32> poningru, Excellent cause our backup server failed and deleted all our work while you were away
<poningru> wtf
<poningru> well I have all the backups so its all good
<poningru> but what do you mean all our stuff is gone?
<poningru> like the UWN stuff?
<somerville32> UWN 27 was lost
<somerville32> Or a revision of it was lost
<somerville32> on tonyarruso's server
<rjian> waaaaaaaaa
<rjian> UWN27 was lost?
<rjian> wat happen someone delete it??
<somerville32> No
<somerville32> his server went on the fritz
<somerville32> It's ok
<somerville32> We've recovered :] 
<juliux> somerville32, did you need a second gobby server?
<somerville32> Nope
<juliux> ok
<juliux> if you need one in the future ping me;) 
<elkbuntu> we really need one on a properly maintained server
<juliux> what is a "properly maintained server" for you?
<poningru> brb
<elkbuntu> one that has proper power redundancy, net redundancy etc
<somerville32> ie. canonical server
<elkbuntu> or any farm server, tbh
<juliux> elkbuntu, i have several servers in the internet and they are up more then 2 years and they have no power redundancy
<juliux> so you can have properly maintained server without redundancy
<elkbuntu> living on the edge, sure
<juliux> most times the noc has a problem not the single server
<poningru> jenda: ping
<jenda> poningru: pong
<poningru> oh and somerville32 
<poningru> I guess the rest
<poningru> when are we having a meeting?
<poningru> we need to organize a bit more
<jenda> do we ;)
<poningru> UWN is falling apart at the seems
<jenda> hmm
<jenda> I wont' be of help the next two months.
<poningru> :(
<elkbuntu> i might be more useful after LCA
<poningru> drat
* jenda prods somerville32
<jenda> He'll be of help, I'm sure ;)
* somerville32 pokes a stick into Jenda' side.
<jenda> ouch
<jenda> * meatballhat (n=dbuch@70-39-156-18.clvdoh.adelphia.net) has left #ubuntu-marketing ("me looks around for Ubuntu Weekly superglue")
<jenda> Rofl :)
<poningru> hehe
<somerville32> hehe
<WaterSevenUb> Hey... apparently when you receive some CDs you also get some 'stickers'... is the artwork used to produce them available somewhere online?
<jenda> WaterSevenUb: yep, 
<jenda> WaterSevenUb: have a look at the ubuntu.com/trademarks page
<jenda> no, /trademarkpolicy
<juliux> WaterSevenUb, but the stickers are not waterproof
<WaterSevenUb> jenda, ah! great:-) 
<WaterSevenUb> juliux, I'm going to do them at home :-)
<juliux> WaterSevenUb, i put one on my notebook, but after two days the color was on my hand not on my sticker:(
<WaterSevenUb> juliux, well... since I want to "patch" some bikes with them... they have to do much better than that :-)))
<juliux> WaterSevenUb, hehe
* beuno wonders if elkbuntu is around
#ubuntu-marketing 2008-01-02
<Syntux> any idea about filling a request for some marketing materials for installation festival?
<juliux> Syntux, perhaps you can get conference pack from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuAtConferences
<juliux> jenda, ping and happy new year
<MenZa> juliux: I'm getting slightly aroused from looking at it.
<juliux> MenZa, from the conference packs?
<MenZa> Yes.
<MenZa> I want those pens. :(
<MenZa> We may have some events for Ubuntu-DK later this year
<MenZa> Well, we definitely will have.
<MenZa> :D
<juliux> the pens are nice
<juliux> we get some for ubucon
<MenZa> :D
<MenZa> awesome
<juliux> so you also should get some;)
<MenZa> Indeed. :9
<MenZa> We just need to organise some events.
<MenZa> Well, there's Open Source Days in October
<juliux> we have to start with ubucon ogranisation again;)
<MenZa> :D
<eNry3> hi
<eNry3> ciao
#ubuntu-marketing 2008-01-05
<JohnB> Hi
<mgunes> jcastro, ping
#ubuntu-marketing 2008-12-29
<danielvoicu> hello
<quesh-m> salut danielvoicu 
<danielvoicu> i was looking on the ubuntu marketing team wiki and I thought I could help out promoting Ubunut.
<danielvoicu> Ubuntu
<wedelergammler_> wer will in meiner bande drückt bitte die 7
<wedelergammler_> name ist gammlerbande2 und Passwort ist 123456
#ubuntu-marketing 2008-12-30
<ace_suares> oh good morning
#ubuntu-marketing 2008-12-31
<`Chris> da
<`Chris> Oops window opened by mistake ^ Ignore that message
#ubuntu-marketing 2009-01-04
<johnc4510-laptop> new issue of the UWN is out: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue123
#ubuntu-marketing 2010-01-08
<smeag0l> hello
#ubuntu-marketing 2010-01-10
<johnc4510> The new edition of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter #175 is now available:
<johnc4510> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue175 
#ubuntu-marketing 2011-01-03
 * pleia2 waves
<pleia2> we got another edition of UWN out \o/
<pleia2> The new edition of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter is now available here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue218
#ubuntu-marketing 2011-01-04
 * Linden940 is away: I'm away
#ubuntu-marketing 2011-01-05
 * Linden940 is back (gone 35:07:13)
 * Linden940 is away: I'm away
#ubuntu-marketing 2011-01-06
 * Linden940 is away: I'm away
#ubuntu-marketing 2011-01-07
 * Linden940 is back (gone 06:52:06)
 * Linden940 is away: I'm away
#ubuntu-marketing 2011-01-09
 * Linden940 is away: I'm away
 * Linden940 is back (gone 03:10:37)
 * Linden940 is away: I'm away
#ubuntu-marketing 2012-12-31
<gharbeia> hello there, can some one help me caim a design that I just uploaded before I figured out I could log in?
<gharbeia> This is my account: http://spreadubuntu.org/en/users/gharbeia and the design http://spreadubuntu.org/en/node/894
#ubuntu-marketing 2013-01-03
<abrandt> Hello!
#ubuntu-marketing 2017-01-07
<nicky> hello i have problems
